#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Dit moet je lezen!

## Mastourah

Bismi-llaahi-Rrahmaani-Rrahiem 
Wat elfitrah voor mij als student van kennis betekend; De eerste keer dat ik aan aanmerking kwam met el-Fitrah als ik er alleen al aan denk dan komen de emoties al naar boven sobhanalah... Een ervaring om nooit te vergeten! Het was op de 5 daagse conferentie die ze hadden georganiseerd in Amsterdam in een kleine moskee (toen was het pand er nog niet) wist niet zo goed wat ik ervan moest verwachten. Een warme welkom van de zusters bij de receptie en we konden ons inschrijven voor de 40 overleveringen van de profeet of huwelijk en scheiding. Wij hadden voor de 40 overleveringen (ahadeeth ). De moskee zat vol met zusters. We zaten op de grond en iedereen was erg vriendelijk, je voelde een bepaalde rust van binnen. Vanaf het moment dat de spreker begon met spreken werd mijn hart geraakt en ging open voor de woorden van Allah sobhana wata3ala en zijn profeet Mohamed. Er ging van alles door me heen zoals; "Waarom wist ik dit niet eerder?"en "Oja dat is dus de wijsheid die erachter zit!"en "sobhanalah wat is Allah sobhana wata3ala toch barmhartig" Wat ben ik toch ontwetend, dacht dat ik wel wat wist over de islam" en "zal Allah mij vergeven voor mijn fouten??" En "Hoe toon ik berouw??!!" En nog veel meer.. Ik was in de war, ik werd geconfronteerd met de waarheid en begon vanaf die dag niet meer alles door een droomwereld en roze brilletje te zien! Op mijn vragen ?heb daar allemaal antwoord op gehad en heb daar veel zusters ontmoet waar ik nu nog contact mee heb. Ik heb berouw getoond en heb vanaf die dag de beslissing genomen om mezelf over te geven aan mijn schepper en me best te doen voor Allah. Ik heb me direct bij alFitrah ingeschreven voor basiskennis islam waar een wereld van kennis voor me is opengegaan sobhanalah Wallahi de tranen schieten mij nu in de ogen... Wat een gunst, wat een gunst! Ik leerde Allah kennen en begon een band met mij schepper op te bouwen ik heb zoveel geleerd in een jaar tijd en heb mezelf nooit eerder zo snel mogen ontwikkelen naar waarachtige kennis..ik ben gaan houden van de islam , het gebed, de boodschapper van Allah Mohammed salla Allahoe 3alaihie wasellem. Nieuwe vriendenkring opgebouwd bij elfitrah en een nieuwe omgeving waar je positief wordt benvloed alhamdoulilah. Ondertussen basiskennis islam afgerond hamdoulolah en gestart met islamologie, ben me hijaab met liefde op de correcte wijze gaan dragen en doe ook de training daar voor islamitische hulpverlening onze zusters hebben ons namelijk echt nodig! En het is een plicht om voor je zuster klaar te staan zodat Allah tevreden is over ons en deze wereld kunnen verlaten terwijl Allah sobhana wata3ala tevreden is over ons. alfitrah is de omgeving waarin ik me terug trek en waar ik dichter bij Allah kom en waar ik me veilig voel hamdoulilah.. Waar ik mijn kennis vandaan haal en waar ik me kan inzetten voor de ummah! alfitrah betekend ECHT iets voor jong en oud, berbers talig, Nederlands talig, Arabisch talig, ouders, kinderen , bekeerlingen, kennismakingen met islam en nog veeeeeel meer. Je krijgt daar niet alleen de droge kennis maar ook echt het begrip en hoe je het in de praktijk brengt.. Het belangrijkste wat ik heb geleerd bij elfitrah is een band te leggen met Allah 3azawadjal en mij daden te richten enkel en alleen naar Allah sobhana wata3ala. Wat heeft het me opgeleverd ? Eindelijk rust en voldoening in me hart en dat ik eindelijk weet wat ik hier doe op deze wereld en wat de reden is dat ik en alles om me heen geschapen is... Alhamdoulilah en dit gun ik een ieder ,liefde voor de islam en rust zowel in dit leven als in het hiernamaals... Geliefde zuster ik vraag jullie allen om ook een steentje bij te dragen aan deze prachtige stichting waarmee Allah 3azawadjal ons begunstigd heeft.. Elke letter die daar geleerd wordt elke daad die gepraktiseerd wordt deel jij dan ook de beloning van . Pak deze ontelbare beloning en laat die niet aan je neus voorbij gaan.. Investeer in jezelf! Dit is het geen wat je mee neemt de rest laat je allemaal achter! 
DUS geef uit en kijk mee NU LIVE sadaqah marathon op FITRAH TV

----------

